# Anyone had embryo transfer cancelled due to high progesterone levels?



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone has embryo transfer cancelled due to high progesterone levels? Going for egg collection tomorrow but had call this morning to say progesterone levels taken yesterday were high which suggests a follicle has ruptured so any eggs collected tomorrow will be fertilised (hopefully!) and frozen and will have to do a frozen cycle in the future. I'm petrified that there might be nothing there tomorrow when I go for egg collection. Anyone been through something similar or have any advice?


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi djjim - I have had the same happen to me.  They did not tell me the high level was due to ruptured follicle and even though I have had some low numbers in the past it was my most collected so far at that point.  It is right thing to do as implantation stats are way lower with high progesterone pre EC.  For my subsequent cycles I had steroid added in to keep the level low.  Good luck
xxxxxx


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks for the reply sunny12. That has made me feel a bit better. I know it's the best thing to do and have every faith in the clinic for making the right decisions. This IVF business is just sooo stressful!xx


----------



## Sunny12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Soooo stressful.  However the other positive point is that they are v stable when they freeze them so early and any that do not survive the thaw would likely not have become a baby anyway so adds in some natural selection.  Also you will be able to get your body into a good relaxed, drug free state rather that ET straight after EC and when your body is a bit knackered anyway.  You can prepare more.  My BFP is from a FET!

xxxx


----------

